

Concurrency in JavaScript - leeoniya
http://typedarray.org/concurrency-in-javascript/

======
leeoniya
i'm waiting for Canvas to be available inside workers. there was a proposal
for it a while back [http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-whatwg-
archive/20...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-whatwg-
archive/2012Nov/0199.html)

also, a read-only view of a shared array would be massively helpful where the
workers only perform analysis without modification. much better than copying
or even transferable objects.

